# Want The Best For Your Reptile?



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

Check out mega ray mercury vapor bulbs. It's what the zoos use. Best heating/uv for your reptiles hands down.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

it that the bulbs from reptile uv.com


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

yes it is...


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

well then Im on my 3rd bulb frist one the coating flaked off second on didnt work and it took forever to get the 3rd one so when I get one on and working for awhial I will let you know what I think Oh and my friend that told me about them had the same problem so he just gave up one it


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

they did have a recall on some of the bulbs for the flaking. gotta watch what fixture you put it in. at least you got a warranty with the bulb for replacements for 6 months. which bulb was it?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You also have to be very gentle when handling them as they are quite fragile.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

the maga ray 100 or 150 i think


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

well I got my 3rd replacement bulb from them and put it in it worded 1 day second day I turned it on and it flikered then it just burned out f them


----------

